

Microsoft Windows 10 on 75M Devices in First Month - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-26/microsoft-windows-10-reaches-75-million-devices-in-first-month

======
mattkrea
Making some pretty big assumptions in that people who upgraded are assumed to
have liked it.

Wonder if this counts the 8 virtual machines I had installed it on and then
deleted.

